# Ford 1510. PLEASE HELP!!



## dylanmcrae (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey I found a Ford 1510 on Craigslist. The guy wants to trade for a zero turn mower which I have I really like his tractor but he told me this in an email. " I've been told two different things. *First that it would need a new engine costing around $1800. Second that you could weld a plate over the hole costing very little. The hole is to the right of the oil filter and is about the size of a golfball. This was my grandfathers tractor. After he passed my grandmother took it to a local repair shop and spent a ton of money on it. Second time I cut her grass with it a ball bearing shot out where the hole is." Do you guys think that I could just weld a plate over it or that it needs a new engine? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dylan! Were it me, I'd keep the Zero turn and keep looking. You know where you're at with the zero!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By the sounds you might be nickle and dime to death,your region offers some great second hand tractor for sale...take look around.

Tractor Warehouse offers many models etc.


----------



## Stu (May 24, 2011)

I would be more concerned about the "bearing that shot out of the hole" than I would be about the hole....Pass


----------



## Dlnews (Aug 15, 2021)

Help, trouble finding replacement head casting #N821 1510?


----------

